# Windows 10 DirectX neu Installieren



## ozhan (7. Januar 2018)

Hi,

Ich habe meinen Rechner vor einigen wochen komplett neu aufgesetzt wegen Bluescreen problemen, nun funktionierte wieder alles super, bis heute!

Ich hab ein altes Spiel instelliert, das ich noch zu ende Zocken wollte. 
Nun hat er bei der Installation gefragt ob er Directx installieren soll, es würde die Aktuelle Directx prüfen und wenn notwendig neue komponenten instllieren. Da ich die neueste Version habe, hätte das Programm nichts installieren sollen.

Nun habe ich aber ok und weiter gedrückt und irgendwas ist passiert. Den als ich nach dem beenden der Installation das Spiel startete kam wieder das alte Problem mit dem Bluescreen. Ich wollte Systemwiederherstellung nutzten, doch leider ist kein Punkt erstellt worden auf das ich zurück setzten kann.

Was kann ich den nun machen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2018)

Also bei der Masse von Informationen traut man sich gar nicht zu helfen.

Wie heißen denn die Teile des PCs und um welches Spiel handelt es sich?


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2018)

Welche Teile? Also ich habe Windows 10 Pro 64Bit installiert, Hab die MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB, 64GB Ram von G.Skill und das Goodlike Gaming Board von MSI.

Das spiel war Nier Automata.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2018)

Den DirectX Web-Installer gibt es hier: 
Download DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtimes  Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center.


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2018)

Der Link führt zu einer Uralten Version von 2011, Directx 9. ich bräuchte doch 12


----------



## Gimmick (7. Januar 2018)

ozhan schrieb:


> Der Link führt zu einer Uralten Version von 2011, Directx 9. ich bräuchte doch 12



Das gibt es nicht. 

Windows 10 DirectX 12 - Microsoft Community

Kannst hier mal schauen, insb. Method 3 könnte passen. Ist in dem weiterführenden Link auch für Win10 beschrieben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2018)

ozhan schrieb:


> Der Link führt zu einer Uralten Version von 2011, Directx 9.


Nö.
Bei mir führ es zum Download von Directx 12.

Ansonsten könnte man sfc /scannow im Editorfenster als Administartor ausführen oder das Windows Update anwerfen.


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nö.
> Bei mir führ es zum Download von Directx 12.


Also bei mir leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2018)

ozhan schrieb:


> Also bei mir leider nicht https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180107/718b659e8d4ecf51a5110ca8c83b6168.jpg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


Versuchst Du das mit Deinem Handy?


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Versuchst Du das mit Deinem Handy?


Nein. Natürlich am PC. Am Handy nur wegen dem Screenshot aber ist die selbe Version 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2018)

ozhan schrieb:


> Nein. Natürlich am PC. Am Handy nur wegen dem Screenshot aber ist die selbe Version


Verstehe ich nicht.
Läuft der PC denn fehlerfrei soweit?

Ansonsten würde ich Windows neu installieren.


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Läuft der PC denn fehlerfrei soweit?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich Windows neu installieren.


Sonst läuft er sauber. Sind aber echt ne Menge Arbeit wenn ich neu installieren. Kannst du die Version 12 runter laden und mir senden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2018)

ozhan schrieb:


> Sonst läuft er sauber. Sind aber echt ne Menge Arbeit wenn ich neu installieren. Kannst du die Version 12 runter laden und mir senden?


Nein. 
Directx 12 gibt es nicht als Einzeldownload.

Laß halt die Updates laufen.


----------

